# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #205 (11/2017)



## PCGH_Carsten (26. September 2017)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 11/2017 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (viel zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 04. Oktober 2017 am Kiosk und digital ab dem 29. September um 14:00 Uhr für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 11/17 [Surveymonkey]<<<*
Wir setzen für die Heftumfrage seit einiger Zeit auf den externen Dienst Surveymonkey, da dieser wesentlich flexibler zu konfigurierende Umfragen erlaubt als das foreneigene Quickpoll-Modul. Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## Salatsauce45 (29. September 2017)

Ist beim LCD Test ein Pendant aus der Samsung CFG70 Familie dabei?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (29. September 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Ist beim LCD Test ein Pendant aus der Samsung CFG70 Familie dabei?



Nein. Samsung sitzt auf ihren Testgeräten wie die Henne auf dem Ei. Innerhalb eines Jahres habe ich erst einen(!) Samsung-Monitor bekommen. Gestern kam der zweite, ein Samsung C32HG70. Aber auch nur, weil ich ihn über Umwege bei Cyberport bestellt habe. Bei ihm werde ich mir Freesync 2 anschauen, habe beim ersten Rumfummeln aber noch kein HDR zum Laufen bekommen. Reaktionszeiten fielen mittelprächtig bis gut aus.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (29. September 2017)

Schade, ich kann mir schon vorstellen, weshalb die damit nicht rausrücken


----------



## BikeRider (29. September 2017)

Ich freue mich schon aufs Magazin


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. September 2017)

Print erfolgreich angekommen, Gewinnspiel erfolgreich gelöst.

Das Lösungwort lautet: 

O.K., das war jetzt gemein, ich weiß ...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. September 2017)

Gutes Heft wie eigentlich immer. 
Aber das Interview mit nVidia, bei der Frage zu den HDR Monitoren. Wie das der Interview Partner ausweicht und seine Standard Antwort sagt. Da muß nachgehagt werden. Acer und Asus haben ja die Monitore auf 2018 Verschoben. nVida sagt aber, die noch dieses Jahr erscheinen sollen...
Bei so was hätte ich einfach mehr härte. Wir wissen das die Antwort von nVidia nicht stimmt. Wir wollen wissen warum die Monitore sich verzögern. 

Und in Zukunft bitte mehr Rätsel, es muß nicht immer was zu Gewinnen geben, aber Rätseln macht doch Spaß.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. September 2017)

Ich freue mich besonders auf:

- Die Zukunft der PC Spiele
- Legendäre Dauerläufer
- Rätsel: 10 Jahre PCGH Extreme
- Praxis, CPU und GPU Limit diagnostizieren
- Praxis, Spielegrafik verbessern
- Test, Vielkern CPUs übertakten
- Praxis, Kaufberatung Peripherie

Die beiden Vollversionen auf der DVD sind ok aber ich kenne sie nicht und muss die erstmal testen, klingen für mich aber nicht sehr interessant.


----------



## Rolk (1. Oktober 2017)

Was ist denn aus dem angekündigten Artikel "Monitor-Tuning" geworden?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Oktober 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was ist denn aus dem angekündigten Artikel "Monitor-Tuning" geworden?



Befindet sich noch in Arbeit. Bei der Ausgabe 11 mussten wir wegen einiger fälliger Urlaube etwas umdisponieren. Du kannst für die 12 aber fest mit dem Artikel rechnen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## drebbin (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich empfinde das es eigentlich genug zum Thema Monitor-Tuning gab in letzter Zeit - aber ich würde es natürlich immer wieder gerne mitnehmen 

Mir hat die Ausgabe sehr gut gefallen, aber ich stimme Blackvoodoo zu, dass das Interview mit nvidia recht interessant zu lesen war. Vor allem die ausweichende Art beim Thema Spiele-API empfand ich fast amüsant.
Der Abteil der Legenden war sehr gut, da habe ich gleichmal meine MX518 () wieder rausgekramt, auch wenn sie bereits leichte Altersschwäche zeigt^^

Eine "Kritik" muss ich dennoch anbringen, beim Abtteil zu "Pimp my PC 2017" wird zwar erwähnt *ab *wann, aber eben nicht *bis* wann die Bewerbungsfrist gilt.

MfG Drebbin


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Oktober 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die beiden Vollversionen auf der DVD sind ok aber ich kenne sie nicht und muss die erstmal testen, klingen für mich aber nicht sehr interessant.


In Between ist ziemlich gut, weil es ein wenig anders ist als typische Genre-Vertreter.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Oktober 2017)

drebbin schrieb:


> Eine "Kritik" muss ich dennoch anbringen, beim Abtteil zu "Pimp my PC 2017" wird zwar erwähnt *ab *wann, aber eben nicht *bis* wann die Bewerbungsfrist gilt.


Auf der letzten Seite des Artikels heißt es: "Die PCGH-Redaktion wählt nach dem Ende der Bewerbungsphase am 18.10.2017 vier Bewerber aus [...]"


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Oktober 2017)

ich muss leider noch bis Mittwoch warten

kann mir jemand sagen was die beste und die schlechteste Reaktionszeit beim Monitortest ist (ohne Monitornamen)?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Oktober 2017)

Die reicht von 0,2 bis 35,9 Millisekunden für einzelne Messungen, bei Mittelwerten aller Messungen für einen Bildschirm sind es 0,6 bis 16,1 Millisekunden.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Oktober 2017)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die reicht von 0,2 bis 35,9 Millisekunden für einzelne Messungen, bei Mittelwerten aller Messungen für einen Bildschirm sind es 0,6 bis 16,1 Millisekunden.



Danke 

0,6ms als Mittelwert ... jezz bin ich vewundert ... bei den 240Hz Monitoren im letzten Heft war der Beste 2,3ms xD


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. Oktober 2017)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 0,6ms als Mittelwert ... jezz bin ich vewundert ... bei den 240Hz Monitoren im letzten Heft war der Beste 2,3ms xD



Hättest du mal nicht dazu gesagt, dass keine Namen genannt werden sollen. 0,6 ms hat nur der CRT als Mittelwert erreicht  

0,6 ist der Bestwert beim "schnellsten" LCD mit Durchschnitt 2,3 ms - ein Alienware AW2518H. Der lahmste LCD in der Reihe ist ein 20 Jahre alter 17-Zöller. Der wurde damals mit einer Reaktionszeit von "nur 20 ms" beworben und hat mit 16 ms sogar die unterboten!


----------



## Rubmary (4. Oktober 2017)

Mir gefällt besonders das Thema rund um CPU- und GPU-Limit Diagnostizierung. Schön erklärt und gut zu erkennen, ab welcher Auflösung die CPU letztendlich fast egal ist


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Oktober 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Hättest du mal nicht dazu gesagt, dass keine Namen genannt werden sollen. 0,6 ms hat nur der CRT als Mittelwert erreicht
> 
> 0,6 ist der Bestwert beim "schnellsten" LCD mit Durchschnitt 2,3 ms - ein Alienware AW2518H. Der lahmste LCD in der Reihe ist ein 20 Jahre alter 17-Zöller. Der wurde damals mit einer Reaktionszeit von "nur 20 ms" beworben und hat mit 16 ms sogar die unterboten!



ahhrg ... schade, ich dachte schon Ihr hab nen Wunder TN Panel zur Hand xD


----------



## garfield36 (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich fand den Artikel über die Grafikkarten interessant. Der angepeilte Preis der *MSI GTX 1080  Ti Lightning Z* lässt mich zwar schaudern, aber die Karte selbst würde mich schon interessieren. Vor allem die relativ niedrige Geräuschentwicklung im Dauerbetrieb hat mich begeistert, und das fast ohne wahrnehmbares Spulenfiepen. Als ich dann zur Stelle im Artikel kam, wo beim "Brutalstart" die Lautstärke kurzfristig auf 7,5 Sone stieg, war ich allerdings schockiert.  Wenn da in der Firmware ein Fehler vorliegt wird man den mit der Lüftersteuerung wohl schwer ausbügeln können. 
Oder was meinen dazu die Fachleute von PCGH?


----------



## XD-User (4. Oktober 2017)

Vorhin gekauft und muss sagen wie immer eine super Ausgabe 

Habe wie immer erstmal alles überflogen, aber der GTX 1080ti Vergleich, Intels neue "Viel-Kerner" oder Legenden Hardware, Monitor Test und co finde ich sehr gut 
Auch das nVidia Interview scheint ja recht interessant zu sein, freue mich mehr zu lesen.

Ich sollte eigentlich mal wieder über eine Abo nachdenken, seitdem ich sie seit Jahren wieder händisch kaufe 

Aber wie bei sovielen Firmen finde ich diese teilweise Selbstweihräucherung von nVidia daneben...


----------



## Lexx (4. Oktober 2017)

XD-User schrieb:


> Ich sollte eigentlich mal wieder über eine Abo nachdenken, seitdem ich sie seit Jahren wieder händisch kaufe


Brauchst du eine Abo-Prämie?


----------



## XD-User (5. Oktober 2017)

Lexx schrieb:


> Brauchst du eine Abo-Prämie?



Wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiß ich nichtmal was es aktuell eigentlich gibt 
Aber gegen eine Abo Prämie kann man doch nie etwas haben


----------



## metalstore (5. Oktober 2017)

wieder in tolles Heft von dem was ich mir bisher so durchgelesen habe 

euch ist aber scheinbar ein kleiner Fehler im GPU-Leistungsindex der Vega 56 unterlaufen: die FPS bei TESV in UHD (178 FPS) ist seltsamerweise höher als die in FHD (175 FPS)

bei den anderen Karten scheint es jedoch zu passen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Oktober 2017)

metalstore schrieb:


> wieder in tolles Heft von dem was ich mir bisher so durchgelesen habe
> 
> euch ist aber scheinbar ein kleiner Fehler im GPU-Leistungsindex der Vega 56 unterlaufen: die FPS bei TESV in UHD (178 FPS) ist seltsamerweise höher als die in FHD (175 FPS)
> 
> bei den anderen Karten scheint es jedoch zu passen




war in der letzten Ausgabe auch schon so ... wurde wohl noch nich gefixt (aber gesagt wurde es schon im Sammelthread der letzten Ausgabe)

eigentlich soll dort 78 stehen

[Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #204 (10/2017)


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Oktober 2017)

Auf Seite 31 Steht....
Zitat:
"Beispiel #2: Assassins Creed Syndicate"
"Das zweite Beispiel rundet die Analyse ab. Assassin´s Creed:  *Unity*  ist bis zum Erscheinen von AC Origins in diesem Herbst der neuste Ableger der famosen Meuchelserie....."

Ich kann mich natürlich täuschen aber ich denke das sollte so nicht heißen^^ 
Und auf der Werbeseite von Caseking wo ein Brocken 3 angeprisen wird im Speziell abgebildeten System, ist gar kein Brocken 3 verbaut...°_° sondern ein Doppelturmkühler zu sehen.
#Aber das ist ja nicht euer Fehler


----------



## bonbon2k (9. Oktober 2017)

Werden ab jetzt immer Gehäuse nachgetestet sobald eine neue Farbe erscheint? Wenn nicht dann sieht das für mich nach einem Gefälligkeitsartikel für BeQuiet aus


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Oktober 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Auf Seite 31 Steht....
> Zitat:
> "Beispiel #2: Assassins Creed Syndicate"
> "Das zweite Beispiel rundet die Analyse ab. Assassin´s Creed:  *Unity*  ist bis zum Erscheinen von AC Origins in diesem Herbst der neuste Ableger der famosen Meuchelserie....."
> ...



Das war natürlich ein sogenannter "Hirnfurz". Hat leider keine der Korrekturstufen gesehen. Aber du – Glückwunsch.  Korrekter Satz "Assassin's Creed: Syndicate ist bis zum Erscheinen von AC Origins in diesem Herbst der neueste Ableger der famosen Meuchelserie.



bonbon2k schrieb:


> Werden ab jetzt immer Gehäuse nachgetestet sobald eine neue Farbe erscheint? Wenn nicht dann sieht das für mich nach einem Gefälligkeitsartikel für BeQuiet aus



Da Gehäuse in unseren Umfragen meist eine positive Resonanz erzeugen, liefern wir euch da so viel wie möglich. Was erzürnt dich denn, das Dark Base White? Das ist ja nicht mal ein Einzeltest, nur ein Teilnehmer von mehreren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Oktober 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das war natürlich ein sogenannter "Hirnfurz". Hat leider keine der Korrekturstufen gesehen. Aber du – Glückwunsch.  Korrekter Satz "Assassin's Creed: Syndicate ist bis zum Erscheinen von AC Origins in diesem Herbst der neueste Ableger der famosen Meuchelserie.



Jetzt bekomme ich hoffentlich ein "Redaktion´s-Sternchen"! Für besonders herrausragende Leistung--Cool.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. Oktober 2017)

Rubmary schrieb:


> Mir gefällt besonders das Thema rund um CPU- und GPU-Limit Diagnostizierung. Schön erklärt und gut zu erkennen, ab welcher Auflösung die CPU letztendlich fast egal ist



Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen. Würde es begrüßen so einen Artikel zwischendurch (alle zwei bis drei CPU-Generationen ist mMn völlig ausreichend) wiederzusehen, explizit die Tabellen auf den Seiten 28-32 fand ich sehr lesenswert/anschaulich


----------

